# 10/2 berry



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I finally got out fishing. It has been quite a while but I've been very busy. Went to the berry the wind was howling in the valley which made me nervous but as it turned out a beautiful windless day up there. I'm fact not only was I kinda mad I didn't bring my boat, As I expected it to be alot colder, I should have brought my float tube. Gettin there got off to a rocky start. I showed up at my friends house at 6 with no sign of our other buddy we called it turned out to be a wake up call as he slept through alarm. We waited on him 45 min later we were on the road. Once at Heber we decided to stop buy some worms and some Gatorade. We returned to the car turned the key and nothing..... Firs thought was fuses. The fuse looked fine. But hoping maybe it still might be the fuse and hoping for the cheap fix we went to wal Mart. It wasn't the fuse so my buddy got a wrench and beat the starter and voila. I was unaware that worked in that situation. We after another hour delay were determined to fish. We took our chances on the faulty starter and went to the berry. It was on the car ride that one of my friends used the S word. "Skunked". Me and my other buddy being superstitious gave him loads of crap for using a word that must not be used when your headed out fishing. I think the superstition is true because me an my one buddy had a great day on the water with a handful of future slot busters (cuts were between 19 and 21 inches we had 2 21 inchers) and quite a bit of planter bows to go with it. As for the s word using buddy.... Well u guessed it he got the skunk. Car started fine for the return trip. All fish were caught using powerbait and chubs


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice cutts, I think we may have been fishing right next to you guys, were you in a black mazda 3?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Perseverance. Good job, not giving up.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yeah baby. Nice work my main man!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha ya black mazda 3 was my buddies. Did you guys come later? Or there were some earlier fishing on the right of us?


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Bscuderi said:


> Haha ya black mazda 3 was my buddies. Did you guys come later? Or there were some earlier fishing on the right of us?


Yeah we came later, we headed to starvation first.


----------

